# Sold Houses check



## Newone (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi,

How do we see the Sold houses report in toronto  for Free. There was site realmarket watch . But now it is disabled .


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hmm, interesting, in Ottawa just paid the family lawyer $42 for a property sold price with the understanding that the information was available only to e.g. lawyers, realtors, ... not to commoners such as myself.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Not certain about other cities but in Vancouver/Lower Mainland, Victoria, and in Calgary we got sold prices from our real estate agent. no fee whatsoever. one realtor in Calgary has a site where you can send an email request and his office will email you the selling price.

We are watching the Calgary market now and our agent routinely tells us the sell prices of properties in the area we are interested in.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Our realtors in Okanagan and Vancouver Island were able to give us sold prices for property sales that we had been watching.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Mls is owned by the realtor association. They've been collecting the data since it began, pretty much an exclusive, and the realize the value of it. While officially they don't "give it away", any realtor is able to give you the information you're seeking. Most will even give it to you for free, especially if you have a relationship with them.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Newone said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do we see the Sold houses report in toronto for Free. There was site realmarket watch . But now it is disabled .


I used to visit that site all the time just to see what was going on in my neighbourhood. It was very helpful. It's too bad it's down.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

rikk2 said:


> Hmm, interesting, in Ottawa just paid the family lawyer $42 for a property sold price with the understanding that the information was available only to e.g. lawyers, realtors, ... not to commoners such as myself.


And for that I do now have a hard copy of the land transfer which is what I required ...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was using a site until a few days ago but now it says it has a "cease and desist" letter from legal counsel to the Toronto Real Estate Board and thy are hoping to be back in a few days


----------

